# Breaking in a 13 year old Arabian



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's quite the looker Sarah, although I'm not that crazy about his neck.

I wish Casper had greyed out like that, but he decided to be fleabitten. Have I ever mentioned I intensely dislike fleabitten greys? :lol: :wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I find his neck odd too. From what I am told they go crazy for it in the halter classes, it just doensn't seem functional to me. 

I know all about your irrational hatred for fleabitten greys Speed :twisted: So discriminatory.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know! But I try not to let it affect how I treat Casper. 

Wanna see some pics of him? Here he is in all his winter fuzzy cuteness. The ears back, annoyed picture cracks me up.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous! He has the same classic style of Arabian head that Monkey does, beautifully dished but also more rounded and softer than some of the modern Arabians. He looks like a little guy too, how tall is he?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Conny had a better head, but Casper's is all sorts of cuteness, especially when he's sleeked out in the summer. He looks just like a Little Princess Pony then, and of course all the little girls gravitate to him! :lol:

Yes, he's tiny. He tops out at 14.2 h. He's pure Polish breeding.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

The Polish Arabians are my absolute favourite! I have loved every single one that I have seen. Oh and I like the smaller Arabians too, I think they should all be under 15hh.

The Straight Egyptians are nice of course but they just don't appeal to me as much. And don't even get me started on the breeding programs for the SE's :evil:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, best to let that particular dog lie. I have a lot to say about the SE breeding programs and the -ahem- _interesting_ horses they're churning out. :?

Let's just say I won't willingly have an SE horse in my barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

14.2 real or Arabian in denial 14.2h? :wink: (Like the woman I met you insisted her Arabian was 16h and when I met the horse it could not have been over 14.2h, but the owner still insisted it was a full 16h and no one was going to convince her otherwise.)

Sarah, you guys look great. Good job. 

I am with you, that neck looks strange to me. Not sure why (other than it looking crazy long).

I love Casper even though I too do not like the fleabitten look. Love the grumpy horse look.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's 14.2 h for real, Always. He's a teensy weensy little horse. 

As small as he is, he's still taller than Conny was. Conny was a true 14.1 h.

Sarah, how is Monkey to ride? Does he have a jackhammer trot? The reason I'm asking, is because he has a very steep shoulder to go along with that odd neck.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Monkey is in denial that he is 14.1hh, I am sure if he could talk he would insist that he is 16.2hh and a stallion :shock:

As for the neck, I believe he was usually sweated for show season which is supposed to encourage that long, slim look with the throatlatch being very open. Meh I know nothing of such things.

How the hell do you mistake 16hh for 14.2hh??? Horse people worry me sometimes. Actually all of the time.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

All that woman's friends were right there with her. They all boarded at a facility that was mainly Arabians, some show, some pleasure. They were all in denial about the pony size-ness (sure that is a word) of their horses.

MFM will never believe you that 14.1h is short, SR.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Monkey is in denial that he is 14.1hh, I am sure if he could talk he would insist that he is 16.2hh and a stallion :shock:


:rofl:

Conny was like that, too! I KNOW I'm huge and intimidating, and am_ such_ the ladies man! 

I call it 'Little Horse Syndrome'. :wink:

JJ's a true 15.2 h. I know someone who has a TB mare who _insists_ she's 15.2, and JJ must be taller than I think. Um, no. Your horse is short. She _might_ be 15 h, but I'm betting she's closer to 14.3.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I call it 'Little Horse Syndrome'. :wink:


So true! Actually the biggest issue this guy has with being ridden is bending to the outside - he is always looking for his audience! He loves to be clapped and cheered if people are watching us ha ha


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He should do well in the show ring, then. Sounds like he's a total ham who loves the attention and applause.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> They were all in denial about the pony size-ness (sure that is a word) of their horses.


In my limited experience with Arabians, this is probably true of their horses also, they are larger than life!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I can see why they would go crazy for him in halter! That neck is just huge! Not very functional for riding, but he looks like he's doing good anyways


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Equiniphile, I think he will be a beautiful little riding horse whether it is in the show ring or out of it! Even with enough neck for two...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol you look giant on him!  He looks like SUCH a sweet heart!

He's lookin good, especially in the picture where he's bridled, his neck has a pretty curve to it in that one.

Enough on the SE bash, Vinnie is very sensitive! Though maybe you could spare some of the neck length and give it to him? He has to bend a knee to graze lol, the little dork. Here's a picture of his short neck. As you can tell, he was not thrilled about being a hunter for the day.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ahaha, I saw that guy at the rodeo! I could never forget such a long neck but pretty features. I live right outside of Houston. So neat to hear that he's being saddle trained now, and he seems to love it!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Eliz - thank you for the kind words! I promise not to offend Vinnie again :wink: He looks like a darl by the way. This guy will get there with being ridden, at the moment he comes on and off the contact which is fine by me for a horse that is just starting out under saddle, he gets softer each week. Oh and I FEEL like a giant on him! I must get some tips from you for riding Arabians at some stage, I feel much more at home riding TB's!

Endiku - that is so cool! There is definately something unforgettable about this guy. Hopefully you will see him again in a show somewhere, this time under saddle!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

He's quite pretty, but have to agree, not a fan of the swan neck...
Huzzah for him being so awesome to get started under saddle though. He looks good for only a few rides


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not an Arabian person so I have a stupid question. What is the point of the swan neck? Is it just a case of the good old 'if a little is good, more is better' type thing?


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Monkey is gorgeous!

My Arab is a true 16 hands. He is a giant. I call him giraffe cause of that long neck and his height, and he is a Pinto. lol He was shown in halter and WP.

His Sire was 96% and his Dam 100%, so whatever that makes him.

He is on the right in my avatar.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Remi - your guy is a beauty, I love the Arabians with colour, so flashy. Actually I love all Arabian crosses - all the beauty but without that niggling concern I sometimes have that the horse might...just....be more intelligent than I.

AB - I have absolutely no clue. Actually if you look at pictures from the desert Arabians that originally came from Egypt (I am lucky enough to be the owner of a documentary that was made in the sixties about the ORIGINAL Arabians that were brought over from Egypt to start the SE line here in the States) they look nothing like the modern Arabians we see today, shorter necks, more compact bodies, larger hooves.....

So I assume the function of the long neck with the open throatlatch is an exaggeration of the natural Arabian stance that we as humans perceived to be beautiful?

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Guessing SR will know. Hopefully she will pop in and answer.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Actually if you look at pictures from the desert Arabians that originally came from Egypt, they look nothing like the modern Arabians we see today, shorter necks, more compact bodies, larger hooves.....
> 
> So I assume the function of the long neck with the open throatlatch is an exaggeration of the natural Arabian stance that we as humans perceived to be beautiful?


You're exactly right, Sarah, it has to do with fashion, not function and is completely exaggerated.

I prefer the short, stocky, compact Arabians with big feet to the taller, wasp waisted, tiny hooved creatures so many breeders are turning out nowadays.

Look at Casper; he's short, compact, and has big ole feet. That's how an Arabian is _supposed_ to look, in my opinion. You know, like the original breed type! :wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

They call that 'desert feet' I believe and the Arabians that have feet like that are the toughest feet going around according to my farrier! Sound, hard as nails, can be ridden on rough terrain without shoes just like they would have been originally in the Middle East.

Actually here is a photo that I think wonderfully reflects what the Arabians used to look like (you might recognise this one SR):









Photo taken in the late sixties/early seventies I believe - what a difference in the breed though right?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know who the horse is, but I believe the rider is one of the LaCroix brothers. They were HUGE in the Arabian world back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s. That's a striking example of what Arabians _used _to look like, and in my opinion, still should. Bazy Tankersly still breeds for original type, thank God. At least not all the big breeders have adopted the fad!

Arabians are_ supposed_ to have big feet, because they were originally bred to ride over sand. The bigger the hoof, the less likely they were to sink in sand.

A side benefit of big feet is that a horse with larger feet is less likely to develop laminitis, because their weight is distributed over a bigger area.

Yes, Arabians should have rock hard feet. Conny never wore shoes and never needed them. Casper's pretty much the same way, although he has front shoes on at the moment because he got a crack in one of his hooves. My farrier said it didn't go all the way through the hoof and was just superficial, but I asked him to put front shoes on just as a precautionary measure.

The shoes will come off the next time the farrier visits, because the crack will be completely gone at his next trim. I don't expect to have to shoe him again.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I sure know which one I would choose if I had to ride across the desert, and it wouldn't be Monkey!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Sarah:
You've delved into the arab world at the same time I've started riding TBs (I'm learning to jump lol)!  It's strange for me not to have the horse at the verticle, but still have contact. I'm going to start working a 13h arab (pony arab?! ) so I'll know how it feels lol. Well I wish you luck with the boy, I'm sure he'll be a pleasure to work with.

Oh and I'll weigh in on the desert horse thing. I was thinking about which horse from the farm I would take to the desert, and to be honest probably none of them!  I love exotic arabs but they're not practical for performance. My favorite sport horse arab is not exotic at all, yet you can still tell he's an arabian as soon as you see him. THATS the amount of typey-ness I like.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ You'll learn to love the TB's! If there is one thing I can tell you about them compared to Arabians - they are much more straightforward in their thinking. Once you are used to them you can tell what they are currently thinking, what they are thinking about doing next and what they will be thinking about in 5 minutes. Arabians - not so much!

Have fun with the jumping, I bet you will love it and I look forward to hearing about how you go with the little guy, sounds cute!

P.S. If I had to choose an Arabian from the farm to take across the desert I would be stuck too. I'd probably just pick the fattest and take him for food :twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet Casper would make a nice little desert horse. He's short, stocky, built like a tank, and has those big, rock hard feet the original Arabs all had.

Sarah, you're right about the TBs and the way they think. I can look at JJ and pretty much tell what's going on in that lovely head of his. He's certainly easy to read! :lol:

I can read my Arabians pretty well too, but that's just because I've spent 32 years of owning and being around them. They can be devious little ******s!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I can read my Arabians pretty well too, but that's just because I've spent 32 years of owning and being around them. They can be devious little ******s!


I am glad to hear this actually as I often wonder when it is I will be able to understand Arabians as well as I understand TB's. 

Only 31 more years to go...

Oh and I think I can read JJ too from some of the photo's: eat, sleep, affection. Rinse, wash repeat.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Goodness, he is shaped like a sausage! Still cute though, even if he isn't built the way I like. 

You'll notice that the Arabian is a horse that speaks a bit of a different language almost. You must always be fair and keep things exciting if you want them to give their best. 
Good luck, and keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Oh and I think I can read JJ too from some of the photo's: eat, sleep, affection. Rinse, wash repeat.


:clap:

Bingo! You're incredibly gifted at reading TBs, aren't you?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

he looks really beautiful


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Caitlin and Grayshell! Grayshell, I couldn't agree more about keeping things exciting/interesting. In fact if they aren't interested I find an Arabian will MAKE things interesting - not always a good thing!

SR - If JJ ever mysteriously disappears from your pasture, I promise he isn't in Texas.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

he is very cute!! hah long neck and all. the arabian i was lesaing was short stocky with big feet exactly how i prefer them.. compared to his cousin who was 16hh lanky thankfully he doesn't have the tiny feet (he was an accidental breeding in the case of a stallion jumping a fence and breeding several mares)


----------

